# External Iliac Lymph Node Biopsy



## tcooper@tupelosurgery.com (Jan 19, 2012)

What procedure code would you use for External Iliac Lymph Node Biopsy. The surgeon states on the operative note that he made a hockey stick incision in the right lower quadrant and carried it down to the subcutaneous tissue. Opened the external oblique and then the internal oblique and trasversalis fascia and reflected the peritoneum mediaaly and identified the external iliac artery vein and the medial was swept medially. Removed three lymph nodes and sent them for pathology. Reapproximated three fascial areas with 0 vicryl and then irrigated and closed the skin with interrupted vicryl and staples.
Thank you for your help.
Teresa


----------



## jmcpolin (Jan 19, 2012)

38510


----------



## Lujanwj (Jan 19, 2012)

Take a look at 49000.  I could be wrong but 38510 is for the neck which relates to 38720 series.


----------



## jmcpolin (Jan 19, 2012)

you are rignt we usually do 38505 which coveres anywhere so I started there.


----------

